# Where do you get used propane tanks?



## turfman

I see most people on here using propane tanks for storage. Where do you find them. I contacted our local propane dealer and they told me they fix them and don't get rid or them. I live on the Niagara area of New York. Looking for storage in the future.  Thanks!!


----------



## Countryboy1966

I found mine through the Amish community.  They use them for air receivers. Can buy 500 gallon tanks cleaned out for $426.00 each.  not too bad I say.


----------



## Gasifier

turfman said:
			
		

> I see most people on here using propane tanks for storage. Where do you find them. I contacted our local propane dealer and they told me they fix them and don't get rid or them. I live on the Niagara area of New York. Looking for storage in the future.  Thanks!!



Have you looked on craigslist in your area. If you go to google and type in craigslist new york state, this will come up. geo.craigslist.org/iso/us/ny  Then you can click on the area where you live, or close to where you live. Also, look for former air pressure tanks. They are usually pretty clean. Sometimes on craigslist or ebay, if you can find one close enough. Good luck man, and keep us posted on how you are making out.


----------



## 2.beans

i bought mine from the local propane company. they were selling the ones the couldn't reuse for the price of scrap steel.


----------



## dogwood

I went to various propane and salvage yards, and got a lead from a propane dealer to check out an agricultural feed and supply store that had lots of used tanks, The tanks are used for holding anhydrous ammonia under pressure. These ammonia nurse tanks are used for spraying some kind of crop. They are standard propane tanks with a few helpful modifications like extra ports and a baffle in the middle, and as a bonus are clean as a whistle inside. I have no idea how common or uncommon they are.

Mike


----------



## maple1

How big are they? Sounds interesting for sure, with extra ports & clean as a whistle. Never thought to check with the ag fertilizer place - have to remember that.


----------



## charly

turfman said:
			
		

> I see most people on here using propane tanks for storage. Where do you find them. I contacted our local propane dealer and they told me they fix them and don't get rid or them. I live on the Niagara area of New York. Looking for storage in the future.  Thanks!!


 You could always call Mark from AHONA heating. He's in Cooperstown, NY.  He sells tanks ready to go with the proper weld rings already installed.


----------



## dogwood

Maple1, the one I bought was 1000 gallons. If you google "Ammonia Nurse Tanks" and look at Images you can see a few. Mine came on a trailer too, like some of those pictured.  

Mike


----------



## charly

dogwood said:
			
		

> xclimber, the one I bought was 1000 gallons. If you google Ammonia Nurse Tanks and look at Images you can see a few. Mine came on a trailer too, like some of those pictured.
> 
> Mike


 I was just providing a source. Before I moved I had bought a Paxo 60 and 1000 gallon storage set up from AHONA heating for our past residence. Now that I've moved , back to a simple wood stove and Esse cook stove. Been there did that.


----------



## rkusek

The propane places should be able to sell you ones that are missing their "tags" or are too old to be used for propane, something like 30-40 yrs old.  One of my 500gal scrap tanks actually was sent to get sandblasted and painted because it was mistakingly placed next to the good ones so they tell me.  Not bad for $100 a piece.  The anhydrous ammonia ones might be a good, cheap option too.


----------



## Paver56

I am located in Lancaster, PA.  I do not know how far you want to drive, but there is an amish company here that has dozens and dozens of tanks.  They are all sizes.  He even has several different size 500 gal and different 1000 gallon tanks.  If you are feeling adventurous, he has a 10,000 gallon tank for sale.  He will weld any fittings you want in the tanks and he steam cleans the inside to eliminate the smell.   The company is called Beiler Pnuematics located in Christiana PA.


----------



## Garth B

I called a few scrap yards and eventually found one (fredericton, new brunswick) that had a bunch of 400gal tanks for 220$ each. They were in decent shape.  To far away for you, but I would think there should be some scrap yards in ny that would have some.


----------



## maple1

Garth, can you pm me the details on the Fredericton place? Do they have a website?


----------



## NCPABill

I have one 500 gallon tank that I have leftover from my project.  I would like $150.00 for it.  Located at 16933, just South of Corning, NY.  I got mine by luck from a propane company - too old for their use.  It has been venting for, I don't know, 5 months.


Hope that helps,

Bill


----------



## turfman

NCPA Bill, I sent you a pm regarding the tank.  I am interested.


----------



## NCPABill

turfman said:
			
		

> NCPA Bill, I sent you a pm regarding the tank.  I am interested.



Reply pm sent.


----------



## Garth B

maple1 said:
			
		

> Garth, can you pm me the details on the Fredericton place? Do they have a website?



http://www.gmsrecycling.ca/for-sale-items
If you scroll down some there is a pic of the tanks he is selling.  Not sure of the current price for them, got mine a year ago.


----------



## maple1

Thanks, just sent them an email. It's a bit of a drive but we'll see what happens.


----------



## wantstoburnwood

Maple 1 and Garth I talked with a guy from Sydney NS who make friepits from used propane tanks. If you are interested I can look up his card. i think he must have a source


----------



## maple1

I also got a line on a place in Moncton, I am trying to get there to check things out - got no time for nothing here...


----------

